# testowy stage

## C1REX

Czy ktos testowal testowe stage1? Czy to sa mocno niedopracowane produkty? Czy warto się za to brac? 

Pozdrawiam. Always-newbie-user.

----------

## fallow

ja sciagnalem sobie ow stage1-x86-20040204.tar.bz2 oraz gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040204.iso na ktorym chcialem go przetestowac . jednak nowy testowy live cd  u mnie zpanikowal - kernel panic , nie pamietam juz jaki to byl dokladnie blad , w kazdym razie nie odpalal sie ....

----------

